# Cnc lowrider switch plates



## 6treyrider (Jun 3, 2016)

These switch plates are cnc machined and engraved. Then polished to a high luster finish. Please note this part has light machine marks on the floor not perfect but a perfect addition to your custom street cruiser. Installation is easy and 3 self tapping screws are supplied. This part measures approx 7.2 (long) x 2.00 (wide) 

Price is 37.00 shipped (usa only ) for standard 4-6 hole impala, caddy switch plates. I can do custom logos on pump backing plated or switch plates. Prices for custom switch plates start at 50.00 - 45.00 usd depending on the design. If interested please Pm me or check out ebay as these are listed on there as well.


----------

